

Ask HN: How do you find iOS apps? - mikefriesen

Most people seem to find it difficult to discover quality apps in Apple's store.  I find myself constantly downloading apps, finding out they are terrible and then delete them, rarely finding anything of quality. The best apps I find are one's that people tweet about or blog about.<p>So, what sources do you use to find your iOS app? Or what apps are your favorite?<p>My two current favorite apps are:<p>Downcast - podcasting app (https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/downcast/id393858566?mt=8)<p>Go RSS - Google Reader app (https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/go-rss/id579197528?mt=8&#38;ign-mpt=uo%3D2) - disclaimer it's my favorite Google Reader app because I wrote it.
======
tagabek
I wrote a post about this yesterday in which I discussed my two most used
apps: Chrome iOS and Mailbox.

[http://taylorbeck.me/blog/2013/2/11/my-iphones-dock-is-
being...](http://taylorbeck.me/blog/2013/2/11/my-iphones-dock-is-being-taken-
over-by-third-party-apps)

In terms of where I find my apps, I have three main sources:

\- HackerNews (for the big movers and shakers) \- Reddit (for cool and
gimmicky apps) \- iFive For the iPhone Podcast (Sarah Lane comes up with 5
excellent apps and/or iPhone tips each week; I have probably downloaded 50% of
my most recent apps through this podcast)

As for my current favorites:

\- Alien Blue (Reddit client) \- Dropbox \- Google Maps \- Of course, Chrome
and Mailbox

------
tectonic
To be honest, I mostly use websites, not apps.

